# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  a mundeni me me tregue si behet konfigurimi i Nano Station

## tositosi

a mundeni me me tregue si behet konfigurimi i Nano Station me marr rrjet dhe me gjujt rrjet . Respekt

----------


## Lexuesi_

> a mundeni me me tregue si behet konfigurimi i Nano Station me marr rrjet dhe me gjujt rrjet . Respekt



Njekosisht me nje Nano Station me marr dhe me gjujt Ncuk.

Mundesh me marr edhe me gujt vetem nese softwari e ka Repeter dmth qe merr rrjet ne njeren an dhe ja aktivizon Repeter dhe gjun

Ndryshe nuk ke mundesi.

----------


## tositosi

une nuk po thom qe ne kohen e njejte , po deshta me dite mi konfigurue si me marr interent , e ne rast tjeter si me gjujt, faleminderit

----------


## Lexuesi_

> une nuk po thom qe ne kohen e njejte , po deshta me dite mi konfigurue si me marr interent , e ne rast tjeter si me gjujt, faleminderit



Merr nje routerboard ( mikrotik ) i fut njeren nanostation qe pranon rrjet dhe i lshon ip-adresen nanostation qe merr rrjet nga vendi ku ke me marr rrjet. Dhe me tjetren nanostation e vendos gjun rrjet me te e thjesht Bre.

----------


## tositosi

faleminderit vella . por a muna une mi perdor Nano Station per me marr rrjet prej nje routeri dhe per me më ba ne shtepin time , psh nga axha im i cili gjindet disa km nga shtepia ime dhe ka router wireless

----------


## Lexuesi_

> faleminderit vella . por a muna une mi perdor Nano Station per me marr rrjet prej nje routeri dhe per me më ba ne shtepin time , psh nga axha im i cili gjindet disa km nga shtepia ime dhe ka router wireless




Aha, po mundesh keshtu.

Axha yt ka router wireles dhe sigurisht është i kofniguruar automatik router wirelesi.Dhe lani merr ip automatik

ti mundesh me fut njeren nanostation ne router wireles dhe e konfiguron qe ip me marr automatik ne Lan- dhe ne WLan i cakton ti nje Ip qfare te duash psh 192.168.1.1 nanostation qe te gjun rrjet ty, dhe te nanostation qe pranon rrjet e jep ip adrseen 192.168.1.2 dhe ipadresen ne lan tanin e len automatik me te jep rrjet. 

Nanostation qe te gjun rrjet e len Acces Point dhe keta qe pranon Station.
Asaj qe gjun rrjet i cakton nje SSId dhe i lidh ne mes vete nuk eshte kurfar prodlemi.

----------


## tositosi

Faleminderit Vella , por deshta me dite sa kushton nje Nano Station se sa po e kuptoj une ketu po dufka me i ble dy nano station, dhe kam nje pyetje tjer a mundet te behet edhe kjo menyre permes antenes grid dmth te perdoren antenat grid ne vend te nano station per arsye se jan me te lira

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Faleminderit Vella , por deshta me dite sa kushton nje Nano Station se sa po e kuptoj une ketu po dufka me i ble dy nano station, dhe kam nje pyetje tjer a mundet te behet edhe kjo menyre permes antenes grid dmth te perdoren antenat grid ne vend te nano station per arsye se jan me te lira




Sa KM e ke larg ? 

varet qfare e merr nese e merr 5 ghz kushtojn nga 65 ero e lart.

Nese i merr 2.4 ghz te kushtojn nga 45 euro e lart. 
Nese e ke afer merri 2.4 ghz.

Edhe nese e ka rrjetin me IPKO nuk ke mundesi me u furnizu me rrjet. Sepse sistemi i ipkos kabllor nuk lejon me shume se 1 mac adrese per klient.

----------


## tositosi

dikun 20 km e kom , rrjetin e ka me PTK

----------


## Lexuesi_

> dikun 20 km e kom , rrjetin e ka me PTK



Ncuk per 20 km te duhet nje NanoBrige dhe kjo nuk kushton hiç ma pak se 80 euro 2 copa 160 euro.  Dhe duhet te ket pamje te mire vizuale dmth mos te ket pengesa.

----------


## tositosi

dmth une qe una me marr rrjet nga ai nuk kam nevoj per router ose modem , por vetem ai duhet me pas router

----------


## tositosi

"Ncuk per 20 km te duhet nje NanoBrige dhe kjo nuk kushton hiç ma pak se 80 euro 2 copa 160 euro. Dhe duhet te ket pamje te mire vizuale dmth mos te ket pengesa."


po deri ne sa funksion nano station vella

----------


## Lexuesi_

> dmth une qe una me marr rrjet nga ai nuk kam nevoj per router ose modem , por vetem ai duhet me pas router



Ai e paska router wireles ti nese don ta lidhesh Pc-n Kompjuterin vetem me Lan nuk ke nevoj me marr kurgja tjeter perveq 2 nanoBrige. E nese don me ba edhe me wireles ne shtepi dhe me lan, mundesh me marr nje routerwireles te thjesht Tp-Link apo jan do tenda 20 euro te kryn pune boll.

Ama duhet dite me konfiguru edhe pse nuk eshte zor nese ke punu ndonjehere.

----------


## tositosi

Faleminderit shume vella , sa km funksion Nano Station , sa km funksion Nano Brige

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Faleminderit shume vella , sa km funksion Nano Station , sa km funksion Nano Brige




NanoStation gjoja funksionon deri ne 15 km. e nanoBrige varet sa DBI e merr funksionon deri ne 30 km pa problem E merr me DBI dmth Force ma te madhe se ka edhe te vogla.

----------


## tositosi

faleminderit vella , por deshta me te vet a mundem me marr rrjet permes nje antene grid nga dikush qe ka router psh une e kam djali e dajes ngat dhe me marr rrjet nga ai sepse ai ka router wireless

----------


## Lexuesi_

> faleminderit vella , por deshta me te vet a mundem me marr rrjet permes nje antene grid nga dikush qe ka router psh une e kam djali e dajes ngat dhe me marr rrjet nga ai sepse ai ka router wireless



Po mundesh.

----------


## tositosi

me trego diqka ma teper te lutem qysh e si behet kjo pune vella

----------


## Lexuesi_

> me trego diqka ma teper te lutem qysh e si behet kjo pune vella




Nese e ke afer deri ne 100 metra mundesh me u lidh me kabull Lan UTP e fut ne wireles router te ati komshit dhe ne pc- kompjuter tanin.

Nese e ke ma shume se 100 metra te duhen 2 nanostation 2.4 ghz ma lirë ta qet. 

Tash ai djali migjes tan varet se qysh e ka router wirelesin , a e ka qe jep ip portave automatik apo statik duhet me ditë kete.

I konfiguron 2 nanostation ne mes vete.

----------


## tositosi

a duhet me pas vetem nje anten grid apo dy antena grid , sa km mundet me funksionu,

----------

